# This Is It @ !



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

this is th place to be ol virginy this is as far north as id go and as far as south as i'd go you cant beat so why not join it ::


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

Na VA is what ya settle for. Better fishing south Better everything else north


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

to hot to th south / to cold up north


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

From a strictly fishing poit of view, the VA area is pretty darn good. You get the southern limits of many northern species and the northern limits of many southern species. Best of both worlds. And, ya' don't have to shovel rain!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

ya got that right good hunting and fishn


----------

